# Falla de pantalla Phillips modelo 40PFL4909/F8



## raulzmbrn (Abr 21, 2018)

*Pantalla PHILLIPS Modelo 40PFL4909/F8 No enciende*

La pantalla estaba funcionando normal, después  ya no quiso encender. 
Revisé la Tarjeta de la fuente  BA4GP0F0102 1, las siguientes componentes están dañadas:
Fusible T2.5A 2.5A a 250 V
Q601 Mosfet K7A60W en corto
D608 Diodo zener ZB36 BL en corto
R611 Resistencia de 0.22 ohms, 2 W (Abierta)
D653 Diodo SCHOTTKY BARRIER RECTIFIER SB3A0 (En corto)Transistor Q602 (Abierto)Diodo 655 SB3A0BH (En corto)Diodo Zener 607A (TFZVTR27B) (Abierto) Ya reemplacé las componentes y al encender la pantalla los backlight LED encienden un momento (2 o 3 segundos) y se apagan  y el led de standby parpadea 8 veces y luego se apaga y por lo tanto la pantalla no alcanza a encenderse.
De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda .....saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2018)

Poné el diagrama así lo vamos viendo.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 21, 2018)

Sube fotos de la fuente por ambas caras (lado componentes y pistas).

La fuente puede estar trabajando mal todavía, ¿los voltajes son los correctos cuando pruebas la fuente sola?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2018)

Ahí subo el manual, a ver si sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 23, 2018)

Debe estar faltando alguna tensión de todas las que tiene esa fuente, sino la causa de la falla tambien afectó la placa main.


----------



## issoca (Viernes a las 6:52 PM)

Alguien pudo resolverlo?  *M*e hace lo mismo, ya cambié dichos componentes pero dónde debe dar 21 *V* solo da 10 *V*. Al conectarlo a la luz con un foco en serie este se prende por un segundo y luego la fuente arranca (tanto con la Main como sin ella)*.*


----------



## josco (Ayer a las 9:55 PM)

¿Sin el foco hace lo mismo? Cuando arranca revisa si algún componente se calienta. En ese tipo de fuentes me ha tocado que capacitores de superficie se ponen en corto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ayer a las 10:34 PM)

En esas fuentes de poder solo falla un transistor SMD, dos diodos Zener, uno de conmutación rápida, el MOSFET, la resistencia de Source del MOSFET y el fusible, en el mejor de los casos.
Son fuentes bastante sencillas de reparar porque usan componentes discretos.
Suelen fallar bastante, por eso me hice de las refacciones básicas para repararlas.
Desde la BA1 hasta esta, la BA4.
Ya son fallas que cualquier buen técnico se sabe de memoria.
Cuando no eres técnico, es mejor que lleves tu TV con uno. (Pero bueno, que sepa.)


----------

